# speedo troubles



## HAK (Mar 1, 2005)

I recently removed the instrument cluster, oiled the speedocable, and reinstalled, because of a noisy cable and erratic needle.
The cable is now quiet, the odometer works fine but the speedometer, slowly pegged itself and is sitting there. What is my next move? The speedometer apparently works by spinning a magnet atround a coil, I think. It looks like this assembly is pressed and riveted together. Any help would be gteatly appreciated.I am thinking a broken coil.
thanks
hak


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you inspect the cable? sometimes the cable will start to fray and hang up on the outer case, it will get to a point were it will just twist itself in two


----------



## HAK (Mar 1, 2005)

I took the speedo out of the cluster and hooked up the drive cable, the odometer is turning, so the drive cable must be turning, but the speedo slowly pegged itself oved 5 miles at 50mph.
the speedo seems to work by using a magnet turning at the same rate as the cable, I think with a coil or something the magnet induces a voltage in the coil which turns the speedo needle, i may be wrong.
thanks gffor your interest
hak


----------



## 510sss (Mar 20, 2005)

HAK said:


> I took the speedo out of the cluster and hooked up the drive cable, the odometer is turning, so the drive cable must be turning, but the speedo slowly pegged itself oved 5 miles at 50mph.
> the speedo seems to work by using a magnet turning at the same rate as the cable, I think with a coil or something the magnet induces a voltage in the coil which turns the speedo needle, i may be wrong.
> thanks gffor your interest
> hak


I think you need a new speedo. There's a seal at the transmission end of the cable to keep the oil out of the speedo head. If you oiled the cable you probably have oil in the speedo? I don' know if you can dry the oil ?


----------

